# digital camera question



## winston churchi (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope this is in the right area....


About digital cameras and this is probibly a stupid question to you computor/digital camera people - 

I am looking for a camera that has a self timer...do all digital cameras come equipt with this? None advertise that they do and I thought perhaps this is an automatic feature.

Thanks.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 26, 2005)

winston churchi said:
			
		

> I hope this is in the right area....
> 
> 
> About digital cameras and this is probibly a stupid question to you computor/digital camera people -
> ...



All i know is that my Samsung came with one .


----------



## Semper Fi (Feb 1, 2005)

My Minolta came with one, too. Digital cameras come with alot these days. Im almost certain that with any name brand digicam your gonna get a self-timer. Just dont buy a cheap one, even then they still may have one.


----------



## manu1959 (Feb 1, 2005)

winston churchi said:
			
		

> I hope this is in the right area....
> 
> 
> About digital cameras and this is probibly a stupid question to you computor/digital camera people -
> ...



my nikon has one and so does my phone


----------



## Shattered (Feb 2, 2005)

Most of them come with one now..  But, read your manual, because accessing them on some cameras is harder than others.  On my HP, I had to go digging for such a feature..  On my Kodak, I merely have to push a button, and the timer is set.


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 3, 2005)

Konica digital camera, check.  400Z model.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 3, 2005)

You trying to hit 2000 that bad?  7 month old thread.  Indeed.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 3, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> You trying to hit 2000 that bad?  7 month old thread.  Indeed.



The guy tries to give someone advice and you trash him??  Classy.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 3, 2005)

I haven't said anything even remotely insulting, unlike your unfounded accusation.

Am I completely irresistable to you, or what?  You constantly stalk my posts, and it's creepy.  Go away.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 3, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I haven't said anything even remotely insulting, unlike your unfounded accusation.
> 
> Am I completely irresistable to you, or what?  You constantly stalk my posts, and it's creepy.  Go away.




In your dreams--if you look around I haven't responded to one of you posts for ages. I don't know what's worse--your paranoia or your fantasies.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 3, 2005)

But yet you feel this incessant need to start up again every single time.  You're gross.  Stay away, please.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 3, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> But yet you feel this incessant need to start up again every single time.  You're gross.  Stay away, please.


 
ahhhh more neg rep---thanks ! I'm gonna have to try to count and see if you or K is leading in the bash dillo contest. If you post --anyone is free to respond-are you special or something? I will respond as I please to anything that is posted here. Quit screaming "stalker". It's silly and you may really need some help sometime.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 3, 2005)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ahhhh more neg rep---thanks ! I'm gonna have to try to count and see if you or K is leading in the bash dillo contest. If you post --anyone is free to respond-are you special or something? I will respond as I please to anything that is posted here. Quit screaming "stalker". It's silly and you may really need some help sometime.



...and I will respond in the manner I see fit.

Glad we agree.

Now, go away.

Damn gnats.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 3, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and I will respond in the manner I see fit.
> 
> Glad we agree.
> 
> ...



Do some research---I respond to many posts ---where does this "stalking" fantasy come from? Get your last tag in here and then go do some post reading. You are hardly being stalked--if you are, I'm sure stalking a hell of a lot of folks around here. :teeth:


----------



## Shattered (Sep 3, 2005)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Do some research---I respond to many posts ---where does this "stalking" fantasy come from? Get your last tag in here and then go do some post reading. You are hardly being stalked--if you are, <b>I'm sure stalking a hell of a lot of folks around here.</b> :teeth:



I know.

You're dismissed.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 3, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> You're dismissed.



Look out folks--the Dillo is after ya  oooooooaaaaa ooooooooooaaaaaaaahaahahhHAHAHAYHHA. :chains:


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 4, 2005)

I can't believe my innocent and (for once) non-racial post set off such a tiff!


----------



## Shattered (Sep 4, 2005)

William Joyce said:
			
		

> I can't believe my innocent and (for once) non-racial post set off such a tiff!



My response was meant to be humorous, because you were one post away from your next 1000 (and additional rep point) mark...

SOMEONE, who shall remain nameless, has this bit of a nose problem, and stalking problem, however.


----------



## Just in (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm pretty sure most modern cameras all have some sort of timer system in them, I've been using various cameras over the past years and havent once come acrosss one without a timer, sort of like cellphones and cameras these days.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 5, 2018)

winston churchi said:


> I hope this is in the right area....
> 
> 
> About digital cameras and this is probibly a stupid question to you computor/digital camera people -
> ...




Self-timer is such a basic function that you will be hard pressed to find one without it.  Usually they come with a 2 and 10 second timer, 2 second to eliminate camera shake on long exposures and 10 second for self-portraits.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 5, 2018)

Did they even make digital cameras when this thread was first started?


----------



## Just in (Sep 6, 2018)

Hope this helped! Apologies for the trolls


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 7, 2018)

Just in said:


> I'm pretty sure most modern cameras all have some sort of timer system in them, I've been using various cameras over the past years and havent once come acrosss one without a timer, sort of like cellphones and cameras these days.


You do realize this thread is 13 years old and that poster is long gone, right?  Which begs the question; Why are you necroing an ancient thread?


----------



## Archit Roy (Apr 17, 2019)

It's very obvious that every camera comes with self-timer nowadays, So you can go with any camera in the market, just remember that going with a mirrorless camera will be a very beneficial choice.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 17, 2019)

winston churchi said:


> I hope this is in the right area....
> 
> 
> About digital cameras and this is probibly a stupid question to you computor/digital camera people -
> ...



I am unaware of any camera currently on the market, that does not have a built in timer feature.  In fact, cell phones with cameras have timers.

I would say that you should be safe buying any modern on the market camera.   This would exclude off-brand or disposable cameras.

If you buy from any well-known manufacturing, and end up with a camera without a self-timer, I would consider you the most unlucky man in the country, and the first time I've heard of this for 10 years.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

Archit Roy said:


> It's very obvious that every camera comes with self-timer nowadays, So you can go with any camera in the market, just remember that going with a mirrorless camera will be a very beneficial choice.


Considering this thread is ancient I'm old school.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 17, 2019)

Andylusion said:


> winston churchi said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is in the right area....
> ...


Like the cartoon, the poster is looooooooooooooong gone........


----------



## WillPower (May 7, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Archit Roy said:
> 
> 
> > It's very obvious that every camera comes with self-timer nowadays, So you can go with any camera in the market, just remember that going with a mirrorless camera will be a very beneficial choice.
> ...



A 14 year old thread...amazing.  The original laptop:


----------

